

Alan Kay asks "Significant new inventions in computing since 1980"? - rayvega
http://stackoverflow.com/q/432922/4872

======
adambyrtek
He answered a question about his own quote, which led to the thread about
inventions.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/357813/help-me-
remember-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/357813/help-me-remember-a-
quote-from-alan-kay#389642)

------
arethuza
I wonder what would have happened if CERN had patented the inventions that
make up the Web?

